# Spring snow suggestions



## TKM goose slayin (Feb 18, 2011)

I am looking to go North for a few days to do some snow goose hunting in the spring over decoys around March 20th through the 24th. I'd like to stay in Northern Nebraska to avoid out of state license but can go up to South Dakota if it's worth it then. Are there usually snows still in North Nebraska of good numbers to hunt or should I just go to South Dakota? Also, how difficult is it to find permission up there? Thanks for any advice or info. I hunt around where I live but haven't ever traveled to decoy snows. Any advice is appreciated! Thanks


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Northern Nebraska(I'd consider that anything north of Hwy.30) is a fly over area for the most part, you'd be wasting your time hunting the area. I'd either go farther north (SoDak or NoDak) or go south into Missouri or Kansas. Not much difference hunting them in other states,just prolongs your hunting season.

Alex


----------



## TKM goose slayin (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info! How far into South Dakota is necessary? Is there even still many around that North Missouri or just small amounts of Juvies? I know thats pretty hard to determine but in the rainwater basin the past two migrations the birds are scarce around the 15th or so.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Your best hunts will come once the masses leave(or before they arrive) the area. The Rainwater Basin area is a very difficult place to hunt because of the amount of birds. Most hunts will end up in a bird watching event. This year may be very different with the dry conditions in the basins and if you can get on water....it may be the best spring season you'll ever see. Or, maybe the birds will not stay as long as they normally do and go north faster looking for water, we'll have to wait and see. Go back and look at old snow goose reports and you'll find the areas in SoDak/NoDak and the timeframe on when to be in the area. It's not real difficult to find the leading edge and masses of birds. It's all a little weather related and time of year related but it's pretty much within a few days each year as to when primetime is. I normally stick to just hunting Nebraska for 4 weeks and then pack the gear away. I've been to other states to hunt them and it's pretty much the same as in Nebraska anywhere ya go.

Alex


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

One thing about going to either of the Dakotas is that they are usually WAY muddier than Nebraska. It's not too often that you can drive a truck into a field in either of the Dakotas. In Nebraska, it is very likely that you can, if the landowner allows, drive into the fields.


----------



## TKM goose slayin (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Uncle Fuzzy (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm wondering what the percentage of juvies will be in the Spring flight. What did you guys see during the Fall migration?


----------

